
DomainProactive: A webapp for monitoring your domain - mcculley
https://domainproactive.com
======
mrassili
{ message: "Endpoint request timed out" }

~~~
mcculley
Wow. I didn't expect that. Thanks for letting me know.

[I figured out that this is failing on some domains that do not have TLS
configured. The AWS Lambda timeout being longer than the API Gateway timeout
is causing the failure. I will fix that. I appreciate you trying it out.]

